# My plants are not looking so good.



## Huds21 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a fairly new 55 gallon tank that is planted. I am having some trouble with the look of the plants. They are growing but I do not think they are growing like they should be, they are turning a little brownish and are starting to look wilted. In the tank there are 3 narrow leaf anacharis, 2 wisteria, 2 water sprites, and 2 rotala indicas. I am using one coral life dual t5 light, which are on about 12 hours a day. Any suggestions and or tips on how to perk them up?**There are photos of some of the plants in my gallery.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

do you use any ferts or co2 ?


----------



## Huds21 (Sep 10, 2013)

I did put in some of those pellet fertilizer, although I don't recall the name. I thought I saved the bag but I guess I didn't. It was what the guy at the lfs recommended. I do not use any co2


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

well, most of those plants aren't root feeder so the root tabs won't help so much, they won't hurt but liquid ferts in your case may be better.

also don't forget that most plants will have a period to acclimate to their new conditions, sometimes they will melt back a bit and then come back stronger


----------



## Huds21 (Sep 10, 2013)

most of the plants have been in there for about a month or so, how long does it take for them to get aquired?


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

you can use liquid ferts if you like and use seachem flourish excel my plants grow big as heck with only this and the lighting


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

some plants simply don't work in some tanks, i had 2 bunches of ludwigia and only one of them really took off, and my wisteria looked great after a week then shriveled up somewhat, sometimes they take sometimes they don't, you might try switching them out for something else to see if they work better.

also, be careful dosing excel with anacharis, it may melt it


----------



## Huds21 (Sep 10, 2013)

The anacharis is the one that is looking the best, but they are also the newest ones in there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this a 48" light? Wattage of bulbs? Kelvin rating?


----------



## Huds21 (Sep 10, 2013)

yes the light is 48" dual t5 fixture. one is 6700k 28w the other is a colormax 28w


----------

